# tavernetta



## la fée

Comment peut-on traduire ce mot en français? Je pense à une pièce située au sous-sol, où il y a une cheminée, des canapés pour recevoir des amis et où l'on passe de bons moments... Spero abbiate capito a che tipo di stanza mi riferisco... Grazie! Merci!


----------



## Necsus

Secondo il Garzanti: _s.f._ séjour (_m._) rustique au sous-sol.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ah, Necsus, sei d'accordo, non esiste una traduzione, lo pensavo che ci volesse una perifrasi


----------



## Necsus

Be', più che altro è d'accordo il dizionario...


----------



## la fée

Merci, Necsus!


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buonasera

Tavernetta
Peut-être:
pièce(s) en sous-sol, c'est-à-dire:
salle familiale au sous-sol (aussi avec cuisine, salle de bain etc...)
------
Saluti


----------

